# Ponce Inlet Jetty Fishing



## tarponman62

Hi ,

I am planning to take my son Jetty Fishing in Ponce Inlet. I am from Conord, NC. and I have a couple of questions:

1) Do I need a saltwater Fl. licence to fish off the jetties or just in general recreational surf fish?

2) What type of tackle works best? 

3) What type of fish are running between June & Sept.?

4) What type of Bait works best? 

Thank you,

Tarp


----------



## KodiakZach

tarponman62 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am planning to take my son Jetty Fishing in Ponce Inlet. I am from Concord, NC


My wife was born there and her aunt and grandma still live there so we go up there once a year. Nice town... growing like crazy though.



> 1) Do I need a saltwater Fl. licence to fish off the jetties or just in general recreational surf fish?


Yes you will need one.



> 2) What type of tackle works best?


Fishfinder rigs (similar to carolina rigs) but use egg or flat egg sinkers above a swivel connected to 2ft of florocarbon leader and 1/O to 2/O hooks. If fishing the channel side, prepare to lose rigs when the current sweeps your line/rig into rocks on the bottom. The current is very strong there. Beach side, any bottom rig will do, and dual pompano rigs are a good bet. 



> 3) What type of fish are running between June & Sept.?


Flounder, Redfish, Black Drum, Whiting, Tarpon, Snook, Trout, Ladyfish, Spadefish, Sharks, Jacks, occasionally Bluefish



> 4) What type of Bait works best?


Use dead peeled shrimp, live shrimp.

--For more info search the Florida forum and you will find a lot of useful information. Also do a search on Sunglow which is the pier just north of the jetty.


----------



## sjeff1

both sides of the jetty are good for fishing. fiddler crabs and shrimp are great baits.speaking of ponce inlet


----------



## TideJones

*Don't forget a landing net.*

A landing net with a long handle would be well worth having also.


----------

